# Looking for reputable breeder



## jamesuk (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello ,

I've been looking for a reputable breeder of black headed caiques or sun conures,having a nightmare try to find one , .
Isn't all bad though , given me plenty f time to research the breed.
If anyone out there can help..please drop me a line 

cheers


----------



## GarethMills (Feb 23, 2010)

Speak to Roz @ Riverbank aviaries

Riverbank Aviaries - Hand reared baby parrots - All English bred and disease tested. 100's of other aviary birds and accessories and food.


----------



## JonClark (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi, 

You can get in touch with many breeders through Birds Town, many breeders have sold and bought many birds there. Sign up for free on Birdstown.


----------



## FatherOfFlo (Jul 11, 2017)

Have you ever had a parrot? Neither of those are good first birds. Caiques are unpredictable and sun conures are cuddlers but they are also louder than an air raid siren.


----------

